# Rad dress, no shoes.



## amandagoesrawr (Dec 28, 2007)

I just bought this dress: 

UrbanOutfitters.com > Official Site of Urban Outfitters > Shop Women's, Men's and Apartment

...but I'm completely a loss when it comes to choosing shoes to go with it. I'm leaning toward something black, but...eh. I dunno.

Any thoughts? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





EDIT: My apologies for the funky link formatting.  Meh.


----------



## Krasevayadancer (Dec 28, 2007)

How about a pair of funky black strappy sandals?


----------



## knoxydoll (Dec 28, 2007)

Nude, Silver, Black, Yellow, Orange shoes would all go with them. Strappy would probably be your best bet


----------



## x-ivy (Dec 28, 2007)

i would pair it with silver strappy sandles


----------



## 3jane (Dec 28, 2007)

peep-toe pumps would also be cute


----------



## puncturedskirt (Dec 29, 2007)

I'm not really good with shoes since i don't usually wear dresses.. lol but the dress is very cute!.


----------



## xsnowwhite (Dec 29, 2007)

i think black peep toe heels would be way cute with that dress


----------



## j_absinthe (Dec 29, 2007)

When all else fails, go for a black stilleto. The peep toe pump sounds like it'd be a great idea too.


----------



## kimmy (Dec 29, 2007)

i'd definately go with black. some peep toe wedges would be uber sweet with that dress if you can find some.


----------



## kyoto (Dec 29, 2007)

Pretty dress.  I'd say either silver strappy sandals or black peep toe pumps.


----------



## saj20052006 (Dec 30, 2007)

I think black will overpower the dress.  Maybe Silver.


----------



## MxAxC-_ATTACK (Dec 30, 2007)

cute dress. but the shoes the model is wearing are hideous! so don't get anything like that. haha


----------



## aziajs (Dec 30, 2007)

I would definitely say that black wouldn't be the way to go.  Try silver or even gold.  Go with something strappy, maybe try something with crystals/stones.


----------



## mztirra (Jan 1, 2008)

silver and gold are both great options.. you could also look into the new dual tone (silver & gold) heels, stilettos would be sexy.


----------



## Briar (Jan 30, 2008)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *MxAxC-_ATTACK* 

 
_cute dress. but the shoes the model is wearing are hideous! so don't get anything like that. haha_

 
Ugh, I thought so too.  

I like the idea of peep-toe pumps, a strappy sandal or wedge.


----------



## MadchenRogue (Jan 30, 2008)

Some options...

Chinese Laundry Brass (Silver) - Women's
Caparros Vartan (Silver Flash) - Women's
Caparros Juniper (Gold Metallic) - Women's
Bouquets Sarah (Gold Leather Snake) - Women's


----------



## Dreamergirl3 (Jan 30, 2008)

i think silver or a nude close to your skin color would look beautiful. it's a very pretty dress!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Jan 30, 2008)

Black peeptoe pumps would look great. I love that dress.


----------



## makeUPwhore (Jan 30, 2008)

i think silver strapppy heels would look great


----------

